# Olive tree.



## user 77398 (Jan 29, 2012)

Hello to all,

I am new here and looking for advice.
Feel slightly silly for posting this but do hope you can can give some advice.

I bought, in a cheap store that sell anything, a small box that promised to grow olivetrees.
It sounded farfetched of course and that is exactly why I wanted to try it...since one never knows..

It had a couple of seemingly dried out olive pits in it and the small earth tablet that you have to soak to get the soil to put the pits in.
I went online after purchasing it and my hopes, before they were even up, were swept away with the information I found.
Pretty much all of it said how small the chances were for an olivepit to ever become anything that just that: a pit.
Yes, now I really wanted to try it and I did some cracking of the hard shell, put it in normal potting soil and put it on the windowsill.

Now, this happened:

View attachment 220453



Which is great and I look at them everyday but do not know what to do next?

Keep them in this pot, how much water?
Put outside after winter?
I have no idea?

The only information I can find is about olivetrees started from branches, I appreciate these tiny dried out pits being stubborn and prove all I have read until now wrong but now what do I do?

Any help is absolutely appreciated!


----------

